# The General public just LOOOOOOVES Tobacco.



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I got a nifty little email today that cheered me up:

"A Reminder to the Campus Community
Students, faculty, staff and other individuals have expressed serious concerns regarding the safety of individuals exposed to secondhand smoke on the campus. In response to these concerns, the Environmental Health & Safety Department would like to remind everyone of the University’s Smoking Policy that prohibits smoking inside and within twenty-five feet from all facilities and in all vehicles."

I can't smoke in my car? What is that sh!t? 

I always smoke a pipe before a big test, it helps me relax and not stress and the answers come easier to me. And they're saying "facilities" instead of buildings, meaning i can't smoke next to anything that can be identified such as a garden or a statue or probably even a damn pole. 

But my car? Really?

California and I, we just don't get along.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Next one coming: you can only smoke while standing on your head.

No smoking in your own car is ridiculous.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I bet it means university vehicles. The whole thing is infuriating, but at the same time I blame the millions of cigarette smokers. Way back when affordable cigarettes hit the market, if people had chosen to stick with cigars and pipes, I think our society's view on smoking would be a lot more tolerant.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah, my school had the same rule, but you also couldn't walk through a door without passing a dozen people smoking cigarettes.

Your campus actually enforce it? I mean...what's the punishment? Would saying "Oh, Sorry, I didn't know!" work for a few dozen times?


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> I bet it means university vehicles.


I hope so, but I wouldn't put it past them. I've gotten a lot of strange looks from people walking to and from their cars in the parking lot (outdoors) and plenty of "coughs". They want to limit smoking to all parts where people would actually want to or have to be, and the parking lot is a big one. Parking lots count as facilities by the way.

Maybe I'll just drive circles around campus with my pipe, and hope to not stop at any traffic lights for too long.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

User Name said:


> California and I, we just don't get along.


LOL, you couldn't pay me enough to live in California. The reasons continue to pile up.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

ChronoB said:


> LOL, you couldn't pay me enough to live in California. The reasons continue to pile up.


+1 ^^ I would rather live in Egypt than California.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Ugh. Don't get me started. It's only going to get worse, gentlemen. We need to start fighting back.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Leave it to Cali, the nation's leading producer of fruits and nuts.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Sounds like Canada is a little more progressive. Lol

High school gets their own smoke shelter


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

Well at least it is gorgeous here... and I'm happy to think I'm excluded from the "fruits and nuts." 

James, what school are you attending?

As far as the campus policy: please don't sweat it. I truly believe that as long as you are smart and considerate and, more importantly, discrete in your smoking, all will be well.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Don't worry about General Public, they weren't that good. The Beat was much better...


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Leave it to Cali, the nation's leading producer of fruits and nuts.


Nah, it's people from other states that move here that are the cause for a lot of this. If every state keeps their own fruits & nuts, CA would be a smaller, friendlier place.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Don't worry about General Public, they weren't that good. The Beat was much better...


I wonder how many of us got this. I've seen both and I do like the English Beat much better!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

yep it's everyone else who's moving here with their families, makes california worse. Then again we did elect our current Governer to the state for the 2nd time....
I wouldn't sweat the details bout this smoking ban inside your car, and really do they actually bother to enforce it?!
troy


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

CWL said:


> I wonder how many of us got this. I've seen both and I do like the English Beat much better!


I got it! Like the Beat better as well, but General Public had some great tunes as well. Those were the days.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, more got it than I expected!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

After 9-11 all possible weapons were immediately banned from being taken on aircraft. Mrs. Moo thought that was stupid. She said, "That was stupid. They should GIVE everyone a knife when they get on a plane, not take them away. If everyone had a knife there wouldn't be any problems."

All incoming freshmen should be given a Missouri Meer and a pouch of Carter Hall when they register. Nobody would tell the uni to shut the f*ck up though because they'd all be too calm and relaxed and talking philosophy and drinking Costa Rican Tarrazu coffee and studying.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Mister Moo said:


> All incoming freshmen should be given a Missouri Meer and a pouch of Carter Hall when they register. Nobody would tell the uni to shut the f*ck up though because they'd all be too calm and relaxed and talking philosophy and drinking Costa Rican Tarrazu coffee and studying.


Either that or they'd be adding designer drugs to the blend and setting fire to the admin building.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> I bet it means university vehicles. The whole thing is infuriating, but at the same time I blame the millions of cigarette smokers. Way back when affordable cigarettes hit the market, if people had chosen to stick with cigars and pipes, I think our society's view on smoking would be a lot more tolerant.


I wouldn't bet on it...my wife works at a hospital and they have a strict no smoking on the campus policy...however you CAN smoke in your own car, but the windows must be rolled up. And yes, there are security people patroling looking for violaters...who wants to smoke in their car with the windows up?!?!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

freestoke said:


> Either that or they'd be adding designer drugs to the blend and setting fire to the admin building.


That would be SOOOO00000ooooo 60's.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Brinson said:


> Yeah, my school had the same rule, but you also couldn't walk through a door without passing a dozen people smoking cigarettes.
> 
> Your campus actually enforce it? I mean...what's the punishment? Would saying "Oh, Sorry, I didn't know!" work for a few dozen times?


Nothing if its just some student or professor coming up to you. But if its campus police, they give out tickets. First thing they started to do was take away ash trays to prevent encouragement of smoking. But now there's just pitched cigarette butts all over the place.



Reverie Forest said:


> James, what school are you attending?


Cal Poly Pomona, just east of you.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Geez they are taking the no smoking thing a bit far. I understand limiting it to no smoking within X amount of feet from building entrances and not allowing employees to smoke. But o limit it to the students like that...really?

Kinda funny story. A week or so ago I was drug out for a guys night out, and of course we ended up at a strip club. I was smoking a Hemingway. Now this was a place were the smoke from cigarettes was so thick, I can still smell it on my clothes in my hamper. But as I was puffing on my cigar a stripper walked by looked at me and started obnoxiously coughing. I was like...seriously? You're a freaking stripper who probably inhales more second hand smoke in a week than I produce in a year! Needless to say I started tipping her nickels when she was on stage.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Again, they are attacking tobacco like it was grown with the blood of Satan. What about the major alcohol problems on campus that actually kill people? Last time I checked, smoking tobacco didn't cause people to do stupid sh!t like jumping off the balcony or something and drive impaired and run over a pedestrian. Just saying...

This whole topic has me fuming. I talked to my state representative about this for like half an hour and he agrees the whole thing is BS. He also told me to start jumping on my senator's case.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

shannensmall said:


> Geez they are taking the no smoking thing a bit far. I understand limiting it to no smoking within X amount of feet from building entrances and not allowing employees to smoke. But o limit it to the students like that...really?
> 
> Kinda funny story. A week or so ago I was drug out for a guys night out, and of course we ended up at a strip club. I was smoking a Hemingway. Now this was a place were the smoke from cigarettes was so thick, I can still smell it on my clothes in my hamper. But as I was puffing on my cigar a stripper walked by looked at me and started obnoxiously coughing. I was like...seriously? You're a freaking stripper who probably inhales more second hand smoke in a week than I produce in a year! Needless to say I started tipping her nickels when she was on stage.


When she coughed, did her pups jiggle? Good way to tell if they're fake or not. If they would have jiggled, I would have apologized to her.

But I've actually never heard of being able to smoke in a strip club, or bar, or bowling alley. I've only seen it on old movies and I'm then freaked out for a couple of seconds, haha. 
I was watching Die Hard 2, and John McClane is walking around a busy airport smoking a cigarette and no ones gives him sh!t. Screw the whole action and bad guy killing, that alone was badass right there.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

LOL yeah you can still smoke in bars here as long as they don't serve food. Heh, I can still remember being a lil kid and seeing people smoking in grocery stores. People would drop ashes on the floor as they shopped. Now that, I admit was gross.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, if pipe tobacco gets banned, I guess I'll have to smoke it out of a bong. No problems smoking marijuana in CA anymore.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

this is one thing i love about florida, its California, but better. 

nothing like that goes on in my area, thank god, well, except the "nuts and fruits" from other states, we got it twice as bad as cali (im guessing, never been to cali, no need to fly for 5 hours, walk outside and go, "oh look!, its florida with fake boobs!") im still pissed you cant smoke in restraunts anymore, and that was how long ago? i was a lil boy when that stopped, and i was pissed then, because before that, no matter how long the wait, if you answered "smoking" you had no wait, cause nobody but smokers set there, except us, my dad never smoked a cigar in a restraunt (that i remember) but he didnt mind smelling cig smoke if it ment we could eat faster!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Natedogg said:


> What about the major alcohol problems on campus that actually kill people?


Of course, that was a non-issue until fairly recently, too. (Fairly recently in terms of my 67 years at least.) When I was an officer in the Air Force in the 60s, drinking was virtually required to fit in. You were supposed to get just drunk enough to be sociable, but not drunk enough to be a pest or a bother or drool on people.

The movie North by Northwest has an interesting glimpse of how drunk driving was viewed in the late 50s. Cary Grant is forced to drink a fifth of booze, is put in a car and doused with booze with the plan of sending him over a cliff to kill him, making it look like a drunk driving accident. He winds up in the drunk tank and the next morning his mother and a lawyer go with him to face the judge. Grant, arguing that he was forced to drink the booze, people tried to kill him, etc, can't even get his mother to believe him. She's amused by it all. (Her son, caught drunk driving! HAHAHAHA!! What a scamp!) Bored with the fuss, she suggests, "Roger, just pay the two dollars." Let's see...so drunk he can't walk, driving a car, sideswiping cars and knocking over mailboxes, causing an accident WITH A POLICE CAR -- two dollars. Serves him right!

It's the nanny state in spades these days.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

CWL said:


> Well, if pipe tobacco gets banned, I guess I'll have to smoke it out of a bong. No problems smoking marijuana in CA anymore.


no joke. Everyone I know walks around with weed in their pockets inside little medicine phials. Anyone can get a card for medical marijuana and there's weed shops everywhere selling any strand of the stuff.

If a place says smoke shop, it means bong shop.

Really hard to find a place that sells any good pipe tobacco though.

Cracks me up.


----------



## phineasrex (Jul 12, 2010)

Consider yourself lucky that you can still smoke on campus, if not exactly where you want to. My school is completely smoke-free. It's a religiously affiliated college, which lets them act like tobacco is some mortal sin against God, but at the same time they practically worship C.S Lewis. Ironic ain't it.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

phineasrex said:


> Consider yourself lucky that you can still smoke on campus, if not exactly where you want to. My school is completely smoke-free. It's a religiously affiliated college, which lets them act like tobacco is some mortal sin against God, but at the same time they practically worship C.S Lewis. Ironic ain't it.


:target:

Guess his ass is burning in hell then.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

When I was going to college a few years ago I had a class with a guy who would come into class and smoke a cigarette before the lecture and noone seemed to care, all of the smokers would usually stand in the doorway to that building rather than in the cold. This was the same place that would impound your bicycle if it was too close to a building, and they had very few bike racks or places to lock to, yet I could always find an ashtray within a few feet. That really annoyed me, so I just walked with a cigar instead of ride my bike. 

I am considering moving to California, doesn't seem like we will get along.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry for and too my CA Brothers but I was grown up believing CA was goona break off and sink. We all thought this was a grand idea to the great plan.  Sorry but I still think this a good thing


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Sorry for and too my CA Brothers but I was grown up believing CA was goona break off and sink. We all thought this was a grand idea to the great plan.  Sorry but I still think this a good thing


Yeah, that's what people think. Personally, I'd rather have CA as a separate country myself. Getting tired of carrying the rest of you States.

We already contribute over 11% of the total federal tax revenues collected by Washington, I'd rather see that kept & used locally.

Patriotism? CA servicemen/servicewomen have contributed the highest number of fallen & wounded in both Iraq & Afghanistan.

Firearms? No longer made publicly available, but CA citizens purchased 1/3 of all firearms available for sale in the USA on an annual basis.

You guys are dragging us down.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

CWL said:


> Yeah, that's what people think. Personally, I'd rather have CA as a separate country myself. Getting tired of carrying the rest of you States.
> 
> We already contribute over 11% of the total federal tax revenues collected by Washington, I'd rather see that kept & used locally.
> 
> ...


Hmm... Didn't California issue IOUs to it's teachers a couple summers ago? Taxes can get paid but teachers don't seem to matter much in California. Not the direction to head if you want to be an independent country.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I think it was 2 years ago and was tried again last year. CA State employees were being paid IOUs because the Senate wouldn't agree to a budget. No budget, no way to pay salaries. Believe me, taxes were still being collected. 

I never said that CA was a perfect place, but I get tired when people who've never been here or who don't have a clue make comments about CA. Especially since it is the influx of people from other States that overwhelmed the (admittedly bloated) govt. services. 

You should understand, don't you have to deal with expatriate Californians moving into OR?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

CWL said:


> I think it was 2 years ago and was tried again last year. CA State employees were being paid IOUs because the Senate wouldn't agree to a budget. No budget, no way to pay salaries. Believe me, taxes were still being collected.
> 
> I never said that CA was a perfect place, but I get tired when people who've never been here or who don't have a clue make comments about CA. Especially since it is the influx of people from other States that overwhelmed the (admittedly bloated) govt. services.
> 
> You should understand, don't you have to deal with expatriate Californians moving into OR?


Dude I was joking did you see the smileys, BTW I spent plenty of time in Indian wells and a few other places. It's a joke, Hell I say the same thing about Seattle, I wish Eastern and Western would separate. Seattle carries all the Votes. Hell we rain. don't take it serious. Sorry if I offended you. Okay?


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

California... Well, we probably take in a higher percentage of welfare than we pay in taxes. Also, my view of Cali is probably a lot more negative than other californians, I live in the bay area... Lucky me. I love the bay, I love the state, but there's SO many things I would change.

Welcome to Oakland *graffiti graffiti graffiti*


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Dude I was joking did you see the smileys, BTW I spent plenty of time in Indian wells and a few other places. It's a joke, Hell I say the same thing about Seattle, I wish Eastern and Western would separate. Seattle carries all the Votes. Hell we rain. don't take it serious. Sorry if I offended you. Okay?


Dave, you may be joking, but I'll say it. People need to stop being so protective over the state they live in. It's not like you(generally speaking) actually built it with your own two hands. Never in my wildest dreams would I ever move to California. Why? Because it's probably just as much a crappy place to live as New Jersey. Both have high taxes, unemployment, budget deficits, etc etc etc. :blah:

The only thing stopping me from leaving Jersey right now is Ray and Jim. They would be lost with their smoking buddy! :cowboyic9:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Dave, you may be joking, but I'll say it. People need to stop being so protective over the state they live in. It's not like you(generally speaking) actually built it with your own two hands. Never in my wildest dreams would I ever move to California. Why? Because it's probably just as much a crappy place to live as New Jersey. Both have high taxes, unemployment, budget deficits, etc etc etc. :blah:
> 
> The only thing stopping me from leaving Jersey right now is Ray and Jim. They would be lost with their smoking buddy! :cowboyic9:


Good point we can and do say the same about just about every state, with taxes, cigar haters, crappy governments and Yuppy housewives running things what do we get?

:brick: :brick: :brick: :brick:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

How about we have Dave and Ron buy a 7 family house and we can all move in, full access to their humidors....I would not care what state it was in as I would never leave the house!

But yes all states have their ups and downs, where I live is miserable and would never recommend someone come here to live...I mean it's hard enough convincing people to come visit me LOL!


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

laloin said:


> yep it's everyone else who's moving here with their families, makes California worse. Then again we did elect our current Governer to the state for the 2nd time....
> I wouldn't sweat the details bout this smoking ban inside your car, and really do they actually bother to enforce it?!
> troy


Thats funny because when I lived in Colorado they blamed all the Californians moving in for messing up there state..... blame your elected officials.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Sorry for and too my CA Brothers but I was grown up believing CA was goona break off and sink. We all thought this was a grand idea to the great plan.  Sorry but I still think this a good thing


Yeah, I know that, but for some reason, people think they can take a free shot at CA for some reason. You don't see this about _most_ other places. CA is a integral part of the USA, and we've paid more than our share, including taxes. Every State has things that suck, and things that are great...

As a kid, we lived in WA and I loved it there, had a sort've Calvin & Hobbes childhood with a stream in the backyard, four real seasons, snowball fights, etc. Still visit there sometimes, mostly business but I try to hit the roads less travelled when I have the time.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

CWL said:


> Yeah, I know that, but for some reason, people think they can take a free shot at CA for some reason. You don't see this about _most_ other places. CA is a integral part of the USA, and we've paid more than our share, including taxes. Every State has things that suck, and things that are great...
> 
> As a kid, we lived in WA and I loved it there, had a sort've Calvin & Hobbes childhood with a stream in the backyard, four real seasons, snowball fights, etc. Still visit there sometimes, mostly business but I try to hit the roads less travelled when I have the time.


California is kinda like Batman from the most recent movie, the dark night. It's there for us when we need it, no matter what that need may be. Right now what I need is to vent my anger at a piece of land whose imaginary borders were created by some really old dudes a long time ago. California is my go to state, since i live here. If I needed to by angry at a piece of land that was non-American, I go for Mexico.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

CWL said:


> Yeah, I know that, but for some reason, people think they can take a free shot at CA for some reason. You don't see this about _most_ other places. CA is a integral part of the USA, and we've paid more than our share, including taxes. Every State has things that suck, and things that are great...
> 
> As a kid, we lived in WA and I loved it there, had a sort've Calvin & Hobbes childhood with a stream in the backyard, four real seasons, snowball fights, etc. Still visit there sometimes, mostly business but I try to hit the roads less travelled when I have the time.


Yeah Cool

Oh Yeah if you ever do make it back to Seattle let me know and we'll have a smoke.
I had some good times in CA, as a kid four of jumped in a friends 64 Chevy Impala and end up outside or Sacramento for about a year pretty much just partying.

The Boss's have some Big Houses in Indian Wells and I have had to drive cars down and fly back a few times. Yeah there's reason to joke about CA maybe more than most states, But we are really just joking at least I am. sorry I hit a sore point I do follow some things but most politics I avoid, I really do spend more time giving more crap about Seattle and Yes my home state of OR too.

Anyway Thanks.

Dave


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> im still pissed you cant smoke in restraunts anymore, and that was how long ago?


I've got to be honest, that's one thing I don't miss at all.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

MarkC said:


> I've got to be honest, that's one thing I don't miss at all.


Ditto with the exception of well ventilated sections in different rooms for after dinner. LOL Even I don't like smoke while eating.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

This. I smoke all the time on campus and we have a thirty foot rule. For the past two years, no one has said a word to me yet. The only comments I get are "you ever put weed in that, man?" :mad2:



Brinson said:


> Yeah, my school had the same rule, but you also couldn't walk through a door without passing a dozen people smoking cigarettes.
> 
> Your campus actually enforce it? I mean...what's the punishment? Would saying "Oh, Sorry, I didn't know!" work for a few dozen times?


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

rlaliberty said:


> This. I smoke all the time on campus and we have a thirty foot rule. For the past two years, no one has said a word to me yet. The only comments I get are "you ever put weed in that, man?" :mad2:


I used to go to another school that banned smoking ALTOGETHER. They never enforced it, but they had people walking around with "tokens" and if they saw you not breaking rules, they'd give you a plastic coin with a happy face on it.

His actual job was to go around school and nag people, although he had no real power. Community service maybe?

Then you entered a drawing or something, idk. When I got a token for not walking in the bike lane, I just threw the thing on the ground after he gave it to me.

He then yelled at me for littering.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

User Name said:


> But I've actually never heard of being able to smoke in a strip club, or bar, or bowling alley. I've only seen it on old movies and I'm then freaked out for a couple of seconds, haha.
> I was watching Die Hard 2, and John McClane is walking around a busy airport smoking a cigarette and no ones gives him sh!t. Screw the whole action and bad guy killing, that alone was badass right there.


Haha, not to sound rude, but how old are you? You are making me feel old. You can't really imagine people being able to smoke in public? Kind of sad.

I don't miss the mall bathrooms that reeked of smoke (while public bathrooms smell bad enough already, think of tons of stale cigarette smoke added to it). I also don't really miss smoking in restaurants (though it was convenient). Being able to smoke outdoors without anyone looking at me like I just killed someone (and now sometimes, without it being illegal) was nice. Smoking in bars just makes sense. Even in a large wide open building like a shopping mall, the smoke dissipates enough that it really doesn't bother anyone. Even here in nanny state Maryland, I was able to smoke in these places into my very early 20's (the early 1990's).


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, wonder if you could counter sue for affected GPA? You're in good company, Einstein was a piper as well as numerous dignitaries.

Regarding the ruling, makes no sense. What cracks me is the arbitrary distance statutes in various locales, 25 ft, 50 ft, 200 ft..... you'd think it would make one 're-think' the 'science' behind these laws.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a solution to the public's attitude toward tobacco . I use nasal snuff when I am out. They think I am using drugs, so they figure that is all right.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> Haha, not to sound rude, but how old are you? You are making me feel old. You can't really imagine people being able to smoke in public? Kind of sad.
> 
> I don't miss the mall bathrooms that reeked of smoke (while public bathrooms smell bad enough already, think of tons of stale cigarette smoke added to it). I also don't really miss smoking in restaurants (though it was convenient). Being able to smoke outdoors without anyone looking at me like I just killed someone (and now sometimes, without it being illegal) was nice. Smoking in bars just makes sense. Even in a large wide open building like a shopping mall, the smoke dissipates enough that it really doesn't bother anyone. Even here in nanny state Maryland, I was able to smoke in these places into my very early 20's (the early 1990's).


born in '88, so I'm a youngster. Never to know the true pleasures of our past.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

User Name said:


> born in '88, so I'm a youngster. Never to know the true pleasures of our past.


this is also partially to do with where your at, im from '89, not even 22 yet, and i can remember smoking in restraunts ect.... and still can smoke in bars without food (as previously stated) so its not JUST age.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

gibson_es said:


> this is also partially to do with where your at, im from '89, not even 22 yet, and i can remember smoking in restraunts ect.... and still can smoke in bars without food (as previously stated) so its not JUST age.


Yeah I imagine CA was one of the first people to start taking away people's fun. When I was a kid, I remember there being smoking sections in restaurants, and sometimes we would sit there, but no one ever smoked in them.

As for bars, they might have smoked in them but I wouldn't have known.

I just remember my teachers preaching to us about tobacco and how evil it is. When I was in kindergarten, I went camping with my dad and he let me have a puff of his cigar (good old father/son bonding). Well, after that, I thought I was going to go to hell, cause I SMOKED!!!! I was worried my teacher would find out and kick me out of school plus whatever God had in store for me (the religious aspect came from my personal upbringing, not the school). I felt really bad, and I was really scared.

It would be like today if I thought I had AIDS, thats how stressed I was.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

User Name said:


> born in '88, so I'm a youngster. Never to know the true pleasures of our past.


Wow, 1988, so you were born right around the time they started taking everything away from smokers. Hmm, 1988...thinking back to what _I_ was doing back then...I think it might be time for a little prayer thanking G-d that I'm still here.



gibson_es said:


> this is also partially to do with where your at, im from '89, not even 22 yet, and i can remember smoking in restraunts ect.... and still can smoke in bars without food (as previously stated) so its not JUST age.


1989, when in 1989? I graduated from high school, and went to basic training, in 1989. Are you _sure_ you're old enough to be posting here :evil:

You can still smoke in bars down there? I'm very jealous. This time of year, I have to freeze my (beep) off if I want to smoke (even though my roommate is a cigar smoker, he'll about have a cow if I smoke in the apartment, and I don't really want it smelling of pipe and cigar smoke either so even when I was by myself I didn't smoke in the apartment much).


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Reverie Forest said:


> Well at least it is gorgeous here...


California is gorgeous, and after being stationed there I have decided its a great place to vacation. The eco-tourism in Northern Cali is hella nice. (I hate the word hella btw, but I dont think you Cali guys can understand a sentence without it being used somewhere.)


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> Wow, 1988, so you were born right around the time they started taking everything away from smokers. Hmm, 1988...thinking back to what _I_ was doing back then...I think it might be time for a little prayer thanking G-d that I'm still here.
> 
> 1989, when in 1989? I graduated from high school, and went to basic training, in 1989. Are you _sure_ you're old enough to be posting here :evil:
> 
> You can still smoke in bars down there? I'm very jealous. This time of year, I have to freeze my (beep) off if I want to smoke (even though my roommate is a cigar smoker, he'll about have a cow if I smoke in the apartment, and I don't really want it smelling of pipe and cigar smoke either so even when I was by myself I didn't smoke in the apartment much).


may 11, 1989. the same day of the last episode of dynasty, with blake carrington, see my name? coincidence? i let you decided.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

jader said:


> California is gorgeous, and after being stationed there I have decided its a great place to vacation. The eco-tourism in Northern Cali is hella nice. (I hate the word hella btw, but I dont think you Cali guys can understand a sentence without it being used somewhere.)


Southern Cali guys don't use the word hella :smokin: . Many of us despise it. We just say f*cking. 
:tape:


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Nachman said:


> I have a solution to the public's attitude toward tobacco . I use nasal snuff when I am out. They think I am using drugs, so they figure that is all right.


I do the same thing.

I remember when they used to allow smoking on airplanes. They had smoking and non-smoking seats......Hello.....we're in a big tube!!


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

User Name said:


> Southern Cali guys don't use the word hella :smokin: . Many of us despise it. We just say f*cking.
> :tape:


When I was there, in the early/mid 90's, I could have sworn almost all of the Cali guys, including SoCal guys, said it. Good to know its slowly getting dropped , I was actually surprised the other day when I was listening to a podcast out of the Bay and someone used it, I had hoped it was a dead phrase.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> You can still smoke in bars down there? I'm very jealous. This time of year, I have to freeze my (beep) off if I want to smoke (even though my roommate is a cigar smoker, he'll about have a cow if I smoke in the apartment, and I don't really want it smelling of pipe and cigar smoke either so even when I was by myself I didn't smoke in the apartment much).


Yes we can, but as has been mentioned, only if the bar doesn't sell food. That alone makes it a rare thing. You see even if all they sell is buffalo wings and cheese poppers, it's still food, thus no smoking is allowed. This day and age, it's rare to see a bar that doesn't offer some sort of food. The strip clubs round here that sell lunch, do not allow smoking inside until after 5pm when lunch service is stopped.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Slow Triathlete said:


> I do the same thing.
> 
> I remember when they used to allow smoking on airplanes. They had smoking and non-smoking seats......Hello.....we're in a big tube!!


Let you smoke!? They used to GIVE YOU FREE CIGARETTES! And you didn't even have to be in first class.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

jader said:


> When I was there, in the early/mid 90's, I could have sworn almost all of the Cali guys, including SoCal guys, said it. Good to know its slowly getting dropped , I was actually surprised the other day when I was listening to a podcast out of the Bay and someone used it, I had hoped it was a dead phrase.


I'm a native of CA. If we ever said "hella", it was in jest, not as a daily figure of speech. Oftentimes, it was to make fun on some of the girls, who would use "hella" in their speech.

If you heard someone use "hella" nowadays, doesn't mean they're native to CA.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Let you smoke!? They used to GIVE YOU FREE CIGARETTES! And you didn't even have to be in first class.


I never knew this. Damn future, anyone have a time machine?


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

jader said:


> California is gorgeous, and after being stationed there I have decided its a great place to vacation. The eco-tourism in Northern Cali is hella nice. (I hate the word hella btw, but I dont think you Cali guys can understand a sentence without it being used somewhere.)


Eco-tourism? You mean wine tasting? Weed growing?


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

CWL said:


> Eco-tourism? You mean wine tasting? Weed growing?


Not exactly what I was thinking about, but those are other good reasons to visit. :thumb:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

User Name said:


> I never knew this. Damn future, anyone have a time machine?


Ask the guys who are still saying 'hella'; they must have just arrived from the eighties...


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

For added damatic effect, play this YouTube - Battle Hymn of the Republic while reading.

If there is one thing the 60's has taught us, it's that protesting does no good, but it gets your cause on TV.

Stand up for your rights and Stage a smoke-in. Gather a bunch of smokers, sit on the lawn and smoke. Smoke until you get tongue bite and everyone around you has gotten a nicotine high from second hand smoke.

This is your country too, dang it! Don't roll over and be kicked. Froth at the mouth and defend your rights.

No one can defend your civil liberties but you. Be peaceful, but be stern. You're not going to take it anymore. Enough is enough!

Worse case, you end up Kent Stated after they call in the National Guard. Don't let that deter you, because, "The tree of liberty must occasionally be refreshed with the blood of patriots."

Just look at Wisconsin at the moment. Even if you disagree with what they're fighting for, you have to admire that spirit. The spirit of 1776!

So grab a flag, as many smokers as you can, call the news and descend upon the campus and protest for your rights.

"We will not go silently into the night;we will not vanish without a fight. We're going to live on, we're going to survive. Today, we celebrate, our Independence day!"

So go forth and invoke change. It's up to you brothers of the leaf.

Joe bless us all! :usa2:

*Waits for song to end*

/hyperbolic speech

lol


----------

